# Mission control



## zebumax (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Sous Lion, mission control, je veux crée un deuxième bureau avec fond d'écran différent (déjà fait, ça marche) et voudrais avoir des icônes de dossier différent que sur le bureau 1.

Problème : quand je place un dossier sur le bureau 2, il apparait aussi sur le bureau 1...

Comment faire pour séparer les deux ? merci.

Zeb


----------



## softnynx (17 Février 2012)

pas sur que ce soit faisable...

le bureau est en fait un dossier sur ton HDD, tu n'a qu'un seul bureau..


----------



## zipzipop (21 Mars 2012)

ok merci,

et donc ? ça sert à quoi ? d'avoir 2 bureaux qui reste identiques ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2012)

zipzipop a dit:


> ok merci,
> 
> et donc ? ça sert à quoi ? d'avoir 2 bureaux qui reste identiques ?



A lancer plusieurs applications dans des écran différents pour éviter d'avoir 10 applications ouvertes sur le même écran.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Mars 2012)

c'est juste pour ne pas à avoir à réduire des fenêtres ... j'ajoute que cela fonctionne pas trop mal avec les appris apple... mais avec les appris autres c'est pas top....


----------

